# AiO Wasserkühlung Raidatoren Lüfter Montieren



## Ellina (29. Juni 2019)

*AiO Wasserkühlung Raidatoren Lüfter Montieren*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne wissen wie oder ob es sich lohnt bei einer AiO beim Radiador vorne und Hinten lüfter an zu schließen b.z.w an zu schrauben.

Wäre nett wenn einige die erfahrungen haben da was sagen können.

Gedacht war es so dass ich vorne und hinten Lüfter habe habe dafür exstra noch 2 Leicht stärkere Lüfter mit gekauft weil ich sie zusammen gepackt ins Gehäuse gerne verbauen würde.

Macht es sinn? Wird die lüftkühlung dadurch besser?

Danke.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Raidatoren Lüfter Montieren*

Pauschal kann man es nicht sagen, es kommt auf einige Faktoren wie das Gehäuse/Lüfter/Radiator usw an. Teste es doch aus dann haste es schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## Ellina (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Raidatoren Lüfter Montieren*

Ja das werde ich auch noch machen. Damit es Aussagekräftig ist werde ich die Temperaturen die drausen sind versuchen zu schauen das sie gleich sind um innen eine Gleiche (innen raum) Temperatur herscht damit es aussagekräftig bleibt und als "messtollerantz" ab gelegt werden kann.


----------



## Gerry1984 (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Raidatoren Lüfter Montieren*

Welches Gehäuse, welche AiO, welche Lüfter? Ohne da genaueres zu wissen kann man da nichts zu sagen, außer dass Push/Pull generell eher wenig bringt, es kommt  aber eben immer auf den Einzelfall an


----------

